# A fun story for the whole family!



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you like mysteries? Do you like SCARY mysterious? Well have I got two stories for you! During September to October of 2013, I wrote two interactive stories that both link together. The first part is called "the Inn" and the second part is called "the Pumpkin Invasion". First off, let me tell you a little bit of the Inn. It's a story about you and your dog "Buddy" who travel hours to a supposedly _haunted _ Inn. You are just visiting it out of your curiosity of the paranormal. As your night goes on in the Inn, you figure out something horrible is going on. The Inn is more than haunted and the staff is hiding something from you that they DO NOT want you to find out. Does it sound _mysterious_ enough for you? The second part is about an invasion of Pumpkins, but I just can't explain why it links to the other story - otherwise I'd spoil it for you. All I can say is that it is a crazy story. The Inn is about 12 or 13 pages long, but the Pumpkin Invasion is long. It's about 30 pages long. All of these stories are perfect to read on Halloween!

I hope you all enjoy these two stories!

Here are the links:

http://spookinite.com/the_Inn/Outside_the_Inn.html

http://spookinite.com/The_Pumpkin_Invasion/Page_1.html

the Master


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

wow cool... thx u for sharing


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Site is not working anymore.. Sooo sad..


----------

